# Bootsliegeplätze an Maasseen



## Alas (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die Maas-Seen kenne ich zwar bisher nur von Badeausflügen her, aber ich habe keine Zweifel, dass diese ein Spitzen-Angelgewässer sind. 
Nachdem ich in den letzten fünf Jahren nur selten Zeit zum Angeln gefunden habe, würde ich jetzt gerne endlich regelmäßig angeln gehen und dabei bieten sich die Maasplassen (neben dem Rhein) für jemanden, der in Köln wohnt, geradezu an. Und wenn ich an die großen Wasserflächen bei Roermond denke, denke ich auch gleich an ein Boot. 

 Der Gedanke ans Angelboot ist bei mir aber mit ein paar Problemen behaftet. Problem Nr. 1 ist, dass ich gar kein Boot habe. Dieses Problem scheint aber lösbar zu sein, denn Boote gibt es ja zu kaufen. Problematischer wird es bei mir aber mit der Aufbewahrung und dem Transport des Bootes. Für einen Bootstrailer fehlt mir ein Stellplatz und für den Transport fehlt meinem Ford-Ka eine Anhängerkupplung (und ein paar PS glaube ich).

 Also würde für mich entweder ein kleines Schlauchboot in Frage kommen oder ein fester Boots-Liegeplatz. Über das Internet habe ich jetzt versucht, mich über die Liegeplätze an den Maasseen schlau zu machen und habe mir die Internetseiten der verschiedenen Yachthäfen angeschaut. Dort sind die Angebote aber eben auf Yachten und nicht auf kleine Angelboote ausgerichtet. Ich habe nur wenige Angebote gefunden, deren Mindestgebühren unter 400€ pro Jahr liegen, dazu kommen dann aber noch Nebenkosten wie bspw. Parkgebühren fürs Auto.

 Ist dies das normale Preisniveau für Liegeplätze an den Maasseen oder gibt es vielleicht auch günstigere Anbieter? Mein Boot soll ja nur um die 4m lang sein. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps hierzu geben. Schon mal Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## krauthi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsliegeplätze an Maasseen*

hallo Alas

erst mal herzlich willkommen im board und zu deinem endschluss dich für ein boot zu entscheiden 

das mit einem liegeplatz ist von hafen zu hafen unterschiedlich von den preisen her 
mit 400 € liegst du eigendlich schon ziemlich günstig da es andere liegeplätze gibt die wesendlich teurer sind 

günstig für deine zwecke wird de koeweide in wessem sein und stevenswert ist auch noch in der preisklasse 

schau dich da mal um manchmal findet man auch dort direkt ein passendes boot mit liegeplatz


viel glück bei deiner suche und wenn du was genaueres haben solltest dan melde dich mal zu meinen bootstreffen in roermond an da lernt man sich mal näher kennen und kan auch ratschläge geben 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Alas (18. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsliegeplätze an Maasseen*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. 
Ich werde demnächst mal hinfahren, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Ursprünglich hatte ich ja gehofft, dass es an den Maasseen auch günstige Steegplätze für Kleinstboote gibt, dass man vielleicht sogar sein Boot bei einem Bauern auf die Kuhweide abstellen könnte, um es dann per Hand ins Wasser zu schieben. 
Aber sowas habe ich dort eigentlich nicht gesehen, es scheint ja wirklich alles auf die Yachthäfen hinauszulaufen, bei denen man halt Yacht-Preise bezahlen muss. 

Bis zu Euerem Bootstreffen im September werde ich aber bestimmt eine Lösung gefunden haben.


----------



## Lachsy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsliegeplätze an Maasseen*

Alas, wenn du nicht gerade am schönsten hafen liegen möchtes, frag mal bei De weert nach. Ist ein kleiner hafen von einem Campingplatz. Liegt am Nordplassen, von da biste schnell auf der Maas wie auch in den plaasen drin

mfg Lachsy


----------

